# Web site linked to unwanted links



## sdegan (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and I need help (I am not sure whether this is the right thread or not).

I have recently noticed that in any page of my website there has been a series of lines added to the page script: which are links to other sites:

My web site is http://simonedegan.com/

and when you open any page e.g. http://simonedegan.com/album/travel/index.html

the following lines have been addedd after the end of my original page script:

<marquee direction="left" loop="10" scrollamount="10000">
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3165">learn how to play casino game</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=195">online poker gambling indiana laws age</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=994">win casino money online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=1162">tricks to online gambling</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=1514">best bet casino online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=805">us casino online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=1538">best online casino website</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=422">blackjack playing guide</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4680">casino poker game how to play</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2299">advertising casino casino fairbiz biz online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4770">free gambling gambling online slot</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=5305">online casino player</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2264">vegas joker online casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2200">gambling online statistics</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=1756">black jack play roulette</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3004">casino game link online html poker vdiplomas</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=455">casino casino casinoalgarve online online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=5037">free casino slots no download</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=1592">casino nickel online slot</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4763">bonus casino gambling image online title jp</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3732">bonus casino exclusive online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=183">best online microgaming casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3503">casino download free no play slot</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=5437">casino chicagobestprice hotesl london online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4195">casino coupon free free money online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4136">casino free online promotion</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=502">ten dollars no deposit online casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=300">online casino that accept western union</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=306">no deposit bonus for online casinos</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2387">online casino bonus list net</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=1533">texas merchant account for online casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3472">top online casino bonus</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2582">casino slot feature game</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2527">online gambling information</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4634">200 bonus casino grand match online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4097">online casino player reviews</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3333">gambling online resource roulette roulette</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=686">gambling game online poker poker</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4519">calculator ezgamblingebooks online roulette sport</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2528">casino online spielen</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2985">casino game for free play money</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3804">casino link links online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2347">brand new online casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=5250">20 casino july online pings trackback</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=519">las vegas online casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4104">play blackjack on-line for free</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=2768">online horseshoe casino</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=974">casino keyword online</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=3656">free online gambling bonuses</a>
<a href="http://www.frater.org/webalizer/css/?q=4360">best casino gamble gambling online</a>
</marquee>
</body>
</html>

Do you have an idea what happened? How can I get a rid of this?

Thank you for helping


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it the second link that has the code in it? I can't see the code that you posted in it...

But anyway, it looks like advertising - it may be in the T&Cs of your hosting or some other service you have. If not, you may have an unwanted person that's editing your site...


----------



## sdegan (Jun 17, 2008)

I have uploaded the website (everything) from scratch and, at the moment, the scripts appear to be clean. I have checked everything from my computers to web host. Nothing everything appears OK. The only thing that I had was a link to my forum, a blog. I have been told by my web host that this may be the cause of the scripts. Thus I have deleted permanently not only the hyperlink to the blog from my website but also the forum per se. Now I hope not to have a recurrent problem like this because I really would not know what to do.

Thank you very much for helping and please let me know it there is something else I can do.


----------



## ProHermit (Feb 4, 2004)

You must have since edited the page as I can't see it for some reason.
If you have Macromedia Flash software, it's perfect for making fail safe nav bars/link buttons that can't be tampered with in any way.


----------



## sdegan (Jun 17, 2008)

I work all the time with Dreamweaver CS3 even though I had this problem. I have to say that the albums are generated with Jalbum which is a java based album generator and, as far as I know, should be very safe.

Thank you very much for the kind help


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

If you use a database to drive the site, check the entries there as they may have performed a sql injection.


----------



## JaimeL (Jun 17, 2008)

Yup. Looks like hacked to me by black hat SEOs.


----------



## sdegan (Jun 17, 2008)

But do you still see the problem now? Can you check it out please? At the moment when I open the site and go to the albums and scroll the script I do not see the links. Can you confirm this?

Thank you very much for helping


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't see it.


----------



## sdegan (Jun 17, 2008)

Many, many thanks for your kind help


----------

